

Cryptocurrency Pump and Dumps - steveklabnik
http://cryptofrenzy.wordpress.com/2014/02/27/pump-dumps/

======
natdempk
Yep. This has been going on since the beginning of cryptocurrencies and will
continue to happen. As was mentioned last time, no one has actually written at
length about this issue, so it would be a good opportunity for some thorough
investigation.

Here's a post about it happening with dogecoin if you want an inside look (IRC
logs) into what's going on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7126153](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7126153)

------
tlrobinson
I think "if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is" covers this case.

